# Synchronisation des mails sur l'ipod touch et le serveur



## Christelle95 (16 Mai 2009)

Bonjour, je viens d'acquérir un  Ipod touch, j'ai configuré mes mails et j'aurai souhaité savoir comment les synchroniser. 
J'aimerai quand j'efface un mail sur mon ipod qu'il s'efface sur le serveur, et quand il a déjà été effacé sur le serveur qu'il ne se retrouve pas dans les mails pris sur mon ipod.

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Gwen (16 Mai 2009)

Seule solution pour cela , c'est de passer par un compte IMAP qui synchronise les mails.

Si tu souhaite juste effacer un mail lorsque tu l'effaces du iPod, il y a une option a régler pour ça dans les préférences du mail.


----------



## Christelle95 (17 Mai 2009)

J'ai un compte orange et un hotmail.Et pour les deux le meme souci,pourtant tout fonctionne tres bien avec outlook avec lequel je récupére les messages d'orange.


----------



## Gwen (17 Mai 2009)

Tu as été régler les préférences comme je t'ai dit?


----------



## Christelle95 (17 Mai 2009)

Où faut-il aller pour ça ?


----------



## Gwen (17 Mai 2009)

Dans l'application *réglages* du iPod puis une fois celle-ci ouverte tu vas dans les préférences de *mail, contact, calendrier* et la tu sélectionnes l'adresse que tu souhaite modifier et dans avancé tu a l'option *supprimer du serveur une fois supprimé de réception.*


----------



## Christelle95 (17 Mai 2009)

Merci, cette fois je reçois sur mon Ipod seulement les mails non lus sur mes boites mails. Par contre si je les supprime à partir de mon IPOD je les reçois quand même sur mon ordi.


----------



## Gwen (17 Mai 2009)

Ah non, une fois que c'est supprimé c'est effacé pour toujours. Si tu veux les recevoir sur ton ordi il faut ne pas les supprimés du serveur. Je finis par ne lus comprendre ce que tu souhaite faire?

Franchement, investi dans un serveur qui gère l'IMAP, ça sera plus simple


----------



## Christelle95 (17 Mai 2009)

C'est justement ce que je veux: pouvoir les supprimer sur l'ipod sans qu'ils reviennent sur l'ordi, mais quand je les supprime sur mon Ipod je les reçois sur l'ordi :mouais: ce que je disais dans mon message précédent...


----------



## Gwen (17 Mai 2009)

Donc, la manipulation que je t'ai donnée doit bien les supprimer du serveur donc si tu les as supprimés de l'iPod, ils ne seront pas présents sur ton ordi à moins que le mail soit branché en permanence et que l'ordi les ais téléchargés avant.


----------



## Christelle95 (17 Mai 2009)

J'ai fermé outlook qui normalement récupère mes mails donc ça ne vient pas de là, par contre les mails sont directement dans ma boite mail orange (je le vois quand je me connecte au site), je vais voir quelque fois qu'il y ait une aide sur le site d'orange... Si je trouve je viendrais mettre la réponse ici


----------



## Christelle95 (18 Mai 2009)

Je n'ai pas trouvé sur le site de chez orange.


----------



## Paolos098765 (6 Mars 2015)

Salut petite question si j'ai un iPad et que j'ai des iMessage synchro avec mon numero de téléphone
Si j'efface un message de l'iPad sa l'efface de mon téléphone?


----------

